# Question about the house im trying to buy



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I put it over on HQ. If any are interested, ya might could check it out.


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

I didn't see a question there but I'm old and tired and I've been in 97 degree heat all day so I'm beyond stupid now. Are you talking about where the loan is? How much you have to pay to buy the property? WHAT?????


----------



## GammyAnnie (Jun 2, 2011)

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/ge...448489-question-bout-house-im-trying-get.html

Annie


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

They have probably already written it off their books as a loss. If they loan you money for the house of course you will have to have insurance. If I am missing the point of your question just consider that at least I'm consistent.


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

GammyAnnie said:


> http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/ge...448489-question-bout-house-im-trying-get.html
> 
> Annie


Thanks for the link. Bill, you, as the new owner, have nothing to do with *any* arrangements the prior owner made. Period. You are negotiating your own loan and contract and future. I've been looking at properties in Atlanta which sold for up to $200K 3 years ago and are now on the chopping block for less then $10K. The prior lender has _*nothing*_ to do with my insurance or anything else. I'm not borrowing funds so I'm on my own but you will have to do whatever your lender asks if you want this house.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Terri and Edkopp had some really great thoughts over there. Thanks for yours.


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

Bill, I noticed on your other thread that you talked about taxes and subdividing. Honestly, any prior taxes owed should/will be paid by someone *else *prior to you settling as would any other liens--that's part of what a clear title is all about and YOUR RE AGENT should be writing your insistence on that into your purchase contract. My concern would be whether or not the subdivision was properly done. A title search (necessary for a loan) would uncover the facts. But a mess in that could screw this up for you or at least keep you waiting longer.


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

Yep, that was what I was going to get around to, what katydidagain said once I totally understood the situation. Guess I posted this over there, should have posted it here??? Dunno.



JohnnyLee said:


> Something sounds fishy there.
> 
> You say they had 10 acres and a house (the one you want to buy)
> Then they cut out a little over 2 acres and built a new house and are living there
> ...


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Im wondering that too JL. I dont have an agent, as such, but my SIL, working for a mortgage and abstract Co in Tulsa knows all about those things.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

So, maybe you should ask HER...go to the source.

Mon


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

> QUESTION. AS to taxes. They cut off a 2 acre, therebouts parcel and built a new home on it next to the house. Since they have to make payments on THAT house, which is still nomonally on the origional 10, wouldnt they have to keep the entire taxes up on all of the ten acres, including the 7 1/2 thereabouts there trying to sell?


Bill, when was THIS ever mentioned before?? The owners of the house you are trying to buy, are living right next to your house, on a piece of property that was cut out from the property that you are trying to buy.....

What the heck is nomonally? I can't figure out the word so I Can answer you. 

Are you saying that the property you are trying to buy, still includes the 2 acres that the owner is living on? That it has never been properly subdivided? The whole 10 acres is being taxed as 10 acres? Does the property value include their home then? Does the foreclosed property include their 2 acres? 

How is the OWNER trying to sell the 7.5 acres with the old house, if they dont even OWN it? I don't get this, the more you say, the fishier it sounds. 
You have been saying its in foreclosure, but then today you said it hasnt gone to foreclosure yet......
Are you thinking they have been paying the taxes on the whole property? 

Like I said, the more you talk about this, the worse it seems to me. I see a disaster coming. 
Do you even have a lawyer? You don't have an agent, this is too big of a thing to try to do yourself, or even with your daughter.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

FM Id like to talk to mama, I think, But theres no doubt about it in my mind that shes advoiding me for whatever reason.

SG I know I mentioned it in the beginning of the first posts, cause you made mention that u thought I wouldnt like liveing with them so close.

Your too many posts behind me. I know I wrote the word nomonally, but I couldnt find it in my last post. When I write like J Clampett I catch he ll, When I write like a C prof, U dont understand it lol

If I had to GUESS, Id say that you are right in your 3rd para. I, AGAIN, Guess that the note includes the house there setting on, the 2 1/2 acres. I also GUESS, that THEY are paying taxes on the whole 10. 
IF we get to the contract stage, Ill have my SIL get this part of it straight as thats more in her league of operations.

AH, Thats where the word nomonally came in. (SAY YOU BOUGHT A HOUSE, MADE SOME PAYMENTS, THEN FELL BEHIND. IT WOULD BE YOU i WOULD HAVE TO TALK TO AS TO YOUR SELLING IT, E V E N, IF YOUR ABOUT TO LOSE IT DUE TO FORECLOSURE)/ UNTIL the bank has FINALLY forclosed on the property those people still Nomonally own it, MEANING, they own it in name only. They cant make any decision as to what to sell it for, OR much of anything else. WHICH MEANS. If I were able to get the loan down real cheap so that the bank could get out from under it, and there wanting 62 (the people), and the bank is willing to take say 35. There screwed out of a chunk of money, Which may make us the kind of neighbors I hope we become. The kind that DONT visit lol

When its (IN FORCLOSURE), that means its in whats called pre forclosure. Other than that I cant tell you the aspects different of pre forclosure and final forclosure. If you make me guess, Im guessing its a stage they adopted hopeing to scare the owners to get offa their butts and do something to save it. Whereas, if it suddinly dropped into final and only forclosure, it would be too late for them to do anything. just a guess.

Dont have a lawyer, Dont have an agent, OR much of one/ DD has a friend of hers in her church who is an agent. My SIL works in Tulsa at the biggest title/abstract place in Tulsa, and knows ALOT about alla this. Her company has its own lawyers. She will make sure that the tit le is a good, clean one, that the abstract is ok and up to date, and whatever else her office does, for free.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Just got a call from X. She lives up there, and we nomonally lol get along well. AS FRIENDS. She called the assesors office. They told her, the taxes, a year on the WHOLE TEN is $920, and none of it had been paid for as yet this year.
They said that, if I brought in pictures of the house, in its current condition, BEFORE restoration, the taxes would be based on that. They said the people had never filed homestead exemption on it, and that I could, and save alot of money. They said when I turned 65. i could file DOUBLE exemption, and save a BUNCH money, tho they couldnt give any hard figures without me haveing the contract on it, and my haveing the pics to show them. They said, they didnt know there were 2 houses on the property, so they must not do the inspections they do here.
Slowly closeing the loops. Im going to try to make the appointment with the holding bank BOK this afternoon for Thurs or Fri next week, after 5. If thats not possible, than anytime will be ok I guess, Just wont have SIL to be able to go with me.


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

In case you didnt see it over in the other thread, I dont even know where to post.....
Bill, you know that even though I give you a hard time, I like you. But.....

Are you out of your mind?
You are buying 7 1/2 acres and an old house, but the land is really 10 acres and the owners of the 10 acres built a house on 2.5 acres of the land.....??? Its never been legally split?

You cant buy land out from under someones house. The owners of the house and land you are trying to buy, LIVE on the land. They havent paid taxes on it this year yet, that means you get to pay for THEIR 2.5 acres and get to pay THEIR taxes, they get to live on your land rent free and tax free.

Bill, run away from this sale, please. 

I know what you are feeling like, twice I tried to buy a foreclosure and couldn't. The first time they needed to find some mystery family member to sign off on it and no one knew where it was. The second, the bank never ever responded to any offer, anything the realtor did.
I know you love the place, but Bill, you don't have the best luck and this sounds like a nightmare.


----------



## gaucli (Nov 20, 2008)

Let me tell you about a nightmare I went thru with real estate, then you might think twice about this. I bought a house and 3 1/2 acres on a land contract. Well the owners "thru" in 17 acres and told me that they would give me the clear deed on it and when I paid off the house and the 3 1/2 acres they would go change the 17 acres to my name. All I had to do is keep up my payments and pay land tax on the 17 acres while i was paying off the other. Fine..sounded ok to me. (apparently very young and naiive) Well this went on for 5 years or so and everything seemed to be ok. One day I got a call from them and they told me they were moving to Texas and would never be in Ohio again and if I brought the deed to them, they would go ahead and transfer it over to my name. I thought hmmm...ok..sounds good..so I take the deed to the school where the wife was working..handed it to her thinking she would have it transferred. About a month later, I look over..someone building a house on MY property. I asked them what they were doing and it was building a house of course! ...here they previous owners sold it out from under me. I lost 17 acres by trusting someone and not getting a contract on it. Please listen to Shy, Bill and get a lawyer to do this. There are so many ways they can stick it to you. I saw a lawyer after my mess and he told me that if I would have held onto the deed, I would have had a case. He said he could go to court to get the refund of the taxes I paid, but it would cost more for me to pay him. Lost cause! You definitely need to do this with every "I" dotted and "T"s crossed. Good Luck to you!!


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

My SIL, that works for the Mortgage/abstract co, the biggest one in Tulsa, has just read all of your posts. She told me there was nothing to worry about, that the contract could be worked to where there would be a legal seperation of their 2 1/2 from this im looking at. Her company have their own in house lawyers, and they are only real estate lawyers.


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

How are they able to keep their 2.5 acres then, if the whole place is going to the bank?


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

FarmBoyBill said:


> My SIL, that works for the Mortgage/abstract co, the biggest one in Tulsa, has just read all of your posts. She told me there was nothing to worry about, that the contract could be worked to where there would be a legal seperation of their 2 1/2 from this im looking at. Her company have their own in house lawyers, and they are only real estate lawyers.


Good luck. I do believe in miracles. None of this makes sense to me but I do believe.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Bill, reading over this, you've only really talked to the owners that are trying to sell the place, right?

It sounds to me as if the owners built the new house and are not making payments on it and that is where the default is coming in.. They are trying to pass off the old house and 7 1/2 acres to someone to get out from under the debt and still keep their house. 

It sounds as if the 10 acres was possibly put up as down payment since it was never separated. You might find that the loan that's going into default is actually the whole ten acres and the NEW dwelling.

I really had hopes that you were going to be getting a new place soon. This is now sounding like a nightmare and not because of all the work the old house needs. Please keep looking around and not hang all of your hopes on this one house. There ARE others out there that already have the kinks worked out.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Why not take a look at this one Bill? I know it's only an acre, but the house looks good and could probably be bought for around 45-48,000. It would give you a nice home to live in and one that you could afford.

Collinsville, OK - Fannie Mae REO Homes For Sale


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

Bill this isnt a simple foreclosure. Foreclosures are hard enough, this one has way too many complications in it.

They have to split that property off FIRST. That can take a long long time and I don't think that it is going to happen to be honest. The owner has to pay the back taxes first, they cant be in foreclosure and split the property, so they have to pay for the place, get it out of foreclosure, and then......you are out of a house.

Im sorry but I dont believe your SIL is correct about it being no problem. Their 2.5 acres and house have to be in default as well, I see no good way out of this and you are going to waste a lot of time and get nothing, or worse.....you could be paying for their house and land for them.


----------



## Smalltowngirl (Mar 28, 2010)

Does anyone else get a weird feeling about this SIL who claims to be able to work miracles & keeps pushing this deal??
Maybe I've read too much in GC & S&P but there's something not quite right about the way this person is portraying themselves. If one was that much of an expert, wouldn't they just take the bar exam & be a lawyer or the real estate examine & be a realtor??

Good luck Bill, I really hope your trust in this SIL is well placed because it's your life & money on the line, not theirs.


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

I do, about the SIL. Nothing she has said has made any sense , in my experience with buying houses, etc. 

I really want you to have the house, Bill, I just think its going to be a heartache for you and you should look elsewhere.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

Sounds like a nightmare to me. I just walked away from a property that was in confusion like this. Was a good property too and I could probably have talked the owner into an awesome deal...but for me, personally, the thousands it might take to sort it out wasn't worth it.

Run for the hills, Bill.


----------



## acde (Jul 25, 2011)

If their not paying taxes, wait for the tax sale and get it all for a song. Other than that walk away from a house that needs work your not really going to do, (I said that only because You didn't do anything to your previous home.) Upkeep on a home is a must, something smaller might be better for you in the long run. Hope you figure it out soon.


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

I don't get how you can walk away from a debt you cant afford, and walk right into a new debt and can afford it, in the first place.


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

> They said, they didnt know there were 2 houses on the property, so they must not do the inspections they do here.


Uh oh, I think the taxes owed just went up.


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

title insurance should come as a part of the deal? Read all of it... and if you don't understand it, have it explained. I went a couple rounds about the legal description with the bank attorney. He had excluded a 160 right in the middle?

Don't trust anyone, Bill. If you do, it's your own fault! You're looking for help on here, and it's up to you. Not your kids, your SIL, dutchie, or us!

Even if you purchase it a tax sale, they still have an X? number of years to pay it back, plus interest. KNOW what you're getting into! Your the one at fault from before, don't let it happen again!


----------



## Dutchie (Mar 14, 2003)

I am still confused as hell.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

LOL lol. Well, tell me where your at, and ill try ta pull ya through lol

U mentioned y could go to the bank with me. I doubt if, at this time it would be necessary, as the bank opf the Lakes, the one likely to make the loan, is on board and waiting. The Bok, which is serviceing? the note has sent out papers stateing that they have knowledge of an interested buyer who has offered $35,000. At this point, its up to the owners to either pull down their shorts, or get off the pot, and do something. As it is in preforclosure, AND, If you know the regulations determening what preforclosure actually is, and the difference between it and the real McCoy, Id be interested in hearing that. 

It seems like Im a waiting game now. Waiting for them to either take a bid, OIR make one, OR let it slip into foreclosure. And, theres not much I can do in either case.

My SIL says she can deal with cutting off their ground from this im looking at, I advised my X today to tell her sis about the lateral lines comeing from their house across onto the 7 acres, I hadnt heard anything back about that tho, I imagine that, as part of the deal, they would be forced to move their lateral lines before signing of the contract.

Some have said, Well, if it cant be sub divided, why, then just buy the whole thang for 62 and evict them of the good house. BUT< IF that were to be the case, and I know without a doubt it isnt, The word would get out that a near new house on 10 acres was being sold for 62. way better heeled than I would be bidding on it.
No, It CAN be subdivided. That im pretty sure of. I just dont know as yet how.


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

Dutchie, I will translate for Bill.

The property he is looking at, that you went to look at, is not 7.5 acres and an old house, its actually 10 acres, the old house, and the owner of the property's NEW house that they built on 2.5 acres of the 10. 

The 10 acres is NOT subdivided into 7.5 and 2.5 acres. It never has been subdivided. So the owner of the property Bill is trying to buy, lives ON the property in a new house they built on it.

Also, the new owners septic lines run across the 7.5 that Bill wants to buy. 

He thinks it can be subdivided. I don't understand how the property can go into foreclosure if the new owner is living on it in a brand new house. I don't understand how they can let 7.5 acres and the old house go, and keep their 2.5 acres and new house, if the land was never subdivided.

He thinks he can buy the 7.5 acres and leave the owners their 2.5 acres. The owners have not paid taxes on any of it this year.


----------



## Dutchie (Mar 14, 2003)

Thanks for the clarification 

I did not see any evidence on the tax records OR the MLS sheet that this property has a second home on it. 

This whole story is odd. Very odd.


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

Shygal said:


> The owners have not paid taxes on any of it this year.


Shy the rest of your summary was spot on but the bill for RE taxes generally goes out (where I've lived) on 7/31 and payment isn't due until 9/30. In some circumstances, only 1/2 of the current year is due then; the rest is to be paid before 12/31 I think. So what's happened THIS year isn't an issue; if they're in arrears, it certainly adds more to the mess.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

U can pay 1/2 of your taxes in Okla. Dutchie, My X checked at the assesors office there, as she lives in Washington co where the property is. THEY had no idea there was a second home on it either. I imagine their tax statement will be different this year.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

They said that those people had never filed Homestead Exemption on any of the property. They told her I could. They said when, I reached 65, ( which will likely be LONG before I gain posession of the place lol) I could claim double exemption and save a chunk of change.


----------



## GammyAnnie (Jun 2, 2011)

katydidagain said:


> Shy the rest of your summary was spot on but the bill for RE taxes generally goes out (where I've lived) on 7/31 and payment isn't due until 9/30. In some circumstances, only 1/2 of the current year is due then; the rest is to be paid before 12/31 I think. So what's happened THIS year isn't an issue; if they're in arrears, it certainly adds more to the mess.


Every state/county is different, my taxes are due, if I split it on 7/2 and 10/2, or I can pay the whole thing on 7/2, which is what I do.

Annie


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

katydidagain said:


> Shy the rest of your summary was spot on but the bill for RE taxes generally goes out (where I've lived) on 7/31 and payment isn't due until 9/30. In some circumstances, only 1/2 of the current year is due then; the rest is to be paid before 12/31 I think. So what's happened THIS year isn't an issue; if they're in arrears, it certainly adds more to the mess.


Well, Bill said they owed 900 dollars or thereabouts , for taxes that haven't been paid. So maybe it was this year or last year, its not always easy to translate.


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

Dutchie said:


> Thanks for the clarification
> 
> I did not see any evidence on the tax records OR the MLS sheet that this property has a second home on it.
> 
> This whole story is odd. Very odd.


He said that the tax assessor had no idea the second house was actually on that property. Now they know. I imagine that will put a monkey wrench into a lot of things, including the current owners tax bill and plans to keep their house and 2.5 of the acres.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

What I'm wondering is, which home they are assessing and which home is in pre-forcloseure?

It's hard to fathom that there would be a $62,000+ loan on the old house.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Thats true, BUT Dutchie appraised it for $50 000 AS IS. Who knows the condition of the house when they paid 98 000 for it in around 02. AND that for 10 acres.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

IF ya wanna go to 40810 N 4010 rd, Collinsville, Youll find a bit of new info. Im not sure I understood alla I read, Other than taxes hadnt been paid since 09??Whats with that??


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Make this easy for whoever wants to look...

Zillow 40810 N 4010 Rd, Collinsville, OK 74021 - Zillow

Trullia 40810 North 4010 Road, Collinsville OK - Trulia

Mon


----------



## Smalltowngirl (Mar 28, 2010)

Here's the link to an actual satellite pic of the address. I used Mapquest to find it, just click the link for a good image of the house(s), trees, barns, etc. Maybe Bill can explain the placement of things once he sees this overview

MapQuest Maps - Driving Directions - Map


----------



## Smalltowngirl (Mar 28, 2010)

_*This is what I found under the 'more facts' link on Zillow*_;_* there's a difference in the acreage*_! 
*40810 N 4010 Rd Collinsville, OK 74021
*40810 N 4010 Rd, Collinsville, OK 74021 - Zillow

*Compare with public facts*
Combined Facts
Beds: 2
3Baths: 
Sqft: 1,361
Lot: 217,800 sq ft / 5.00 acres
Single Family Year built: 1922
Last sold: Oct 2008 for $26,500--
Parking: ----
Cooling: ----
Heating: Forced air
Fireplace: ----
Other facts: County: Washington
Elementary school: Caney Valley--
Exterior material: Wood

Public Facts 
Beds: 2
3Baths: 
Sqft: 1,361
358,498 sq ft / 8.23 acres
Type: Single Family
Single Family Year built: 1922
Parking: ----
Cooling: ----
Heating: Forced air
Fireplace: ----
Other facts:County: Washington
: Caney Valley--
Exterior material: Wood


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

FarmBoyBill said:


> IF ya wanna go to 40810 N 4010 rd, Collinsville, Youll find a bit of new info. Im not sure I understood alla I read, Other than taxes hadnt been paid since 09??Whats with that??


It means RUN AWAY FROM THIS HOUSE. You would have to pay the back taxes since 2009....


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Im wondering if SG, the O for those years means that they HAD been current and were all paid up, Owing 0. I cant imagine anywhere they letting the taxes not be paid for 3yrs without it being sold on the courthouse steps.


----------



## Smalltowngirl (Mar 28, 2010)

If it's 3 yrs before a tax sale, then that would be this fall wouldn't it?? 2009, 2010 & 2011 would be the three years then the tax sale is actually(in my area) the autumn of the follow year thus 2012.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

STM What makes ya think they wait 3 yrs on a tax sale?


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

STG To the L of the pic is W. To the bottom is S. Ive been there 8 times and know it perfectly. In the lower rightcorner is a pond. The house faces W. Behind it, and a slight bit SE of it sits the garage. The barn 18 X 50 sets around 100ft SW of the house, faceing E. There is a septic on either side of the house, and close to it, like maybe 20ft away NE and S. The wells set around 30ft S and slightly W of the ST, The other sets right on the S boder, and around 20/30ft from the W border. The trees running up behind the barn are catapa, and the trees running below at the bottom from barn to pond are fir. If you haver any other questions, ask away. I posted A BUNCH A pics of the inside of the house. If you care to look for/at them.


----------



## Smalltowngirl (Mar 28, 2010)

Bill, I've lived in 22 states over my lifetime & everyone had a three year wait on tax sales. Some sold at the end of the third year and some like where I'm at now wait until the following year to sell them for back taxes. Very few give clear deed at time of buying a back tax property, the only one I know of is KS. Most places give the original owners 2 yrs to pay the back taxes plus interest & they can get their place back.

How do back tax sales work in Oklahoma?? Can the original owner pay the back taxes with interest & get their property back within a certain timeframe?


----------



## Smalltowngirl (Mar 28, 2010)

FarmBoyBill said:


> STG To the L of the pic is W. To the bottom is S. Ive been there 8 times and know it perfectly. In the lower rightcorner is a pond. The house faces W. Behind it, and a slight bit SE of it sits the garage. The barn 18 X 50 sets around 100ft SW of the house, faceing E. There is a septic on either side of the house, and close to it, like maybe 20ft away NE and S. The wells set around 30ft S and slightly W of the ST, The other sets right on the S boder, and around 20/30ft from the W border. The trees running up behind the barn are catapa, and the trees running below at the bottom from barn to pond are fir. If you haver any other questions, ask away. I posted A BUNCH A pics of the inside of the house. If you care to look for/at them.


That's the kind of info that will help us understand! That's why I posted the link to the satellite picture, so we could all see from above what all you're seeing when you walk the land. :cowboy:


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Yes they can. They also have to pay me a certain amount for my money spent in buying it. I dont know how it is with any improvements I make on the place.


----------



## Smalltowngirl (Mar 28, 2010)

FarmBoyBill said:


> Yes they can. They also have to pay me a certain amount for my money spent in buying it. I dont know how it is with any improvements I make on the place.


I'm not sure, it would seem fair for them to pay for improvements if they get it back but like most things governmental(federal, state or county), fair isn't always taken into account. :stars:


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I doubt if I have to worry about them wanting/getting/haveing the means to get it back. Ive got LOTS more worries than that, and higher up on the list. Just ask SG, and GA lol.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I have been up there many different days, through the week, ect. The sons always there. He dosent work, unless its at night. He does, appairantly work on transmissions, tho ive never seen a vehicle that he would be working on. Hes always had a buzz on, so he gets his beer money from somewhere.


----------



## Smalltowngirl (Mar 28, 2010)

FarmBoyBill said:


> I have been up there many different days, through the week, ect. The sons always there. He dosent work, unless its at night. He does, appairantly work on transmissions, tho ive never seen a vehicle that he would be working on. Hes always had a buzz on, so he gets his beer money from somewhere.


Are illegal drugs like meth a problem in that area?? Maybe he has a side drug 'business' besides working on transmissions. :help:


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Dont know anything myself about the area. Nor my kids or X who live Straight E, and N and S of it.
I forgot to mention, on the land, The N boundry between the houses, if you divided up the distance between the houses, the boundry is 1/3 closer to this house, and 2/3s from his. BUT, At a point just past his house, the line angles to the north, say the distance of his front lawn. to the uttermost NE point behind his house. In other words, his 2 1/2 looks like a knife blade, with the sharp edge of it faceing E and cutting back SW.


----------



## Smalltowngirl (Mar 28, 2010)

Bill, where is the other house?? I see the one house just north of the tree line but from that satellite picture, I can't tell where the other house(new house) is in relationship to the one you want.
Sorry if it's obvious but I'm just not seeing it.


----------



## Bandit (Oct 5, 2008)

For a Satellite Image , I like Bing ( The Bird's Eye View )
Bing Maps - Driving Directions, Traffic and Road Conditions


----------



## Smalltowngirl (Mar 28, 2010)

Bandit said:


> For a Satellite Image , I like Bing ( The Bird's Eye View )
> Bing Maps - Driving Directions, Traffic and Road Conditions


Wow, I love the Birds Eye View. Thanks, I had never used Bing before.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

The other house sets just to the top of the pic some, and slightly in behind the one I want. It also sets at an angle, and has a 2 bay garage setting at an angle.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I looked again. I can see their house and garage perfectly. ALSO, behind their house, if you look at the lines in the field, You can see where I was talking about as to the boundry behind the house. They cut the haylines in line with the angle that the line goes behind their house.


----------



## Smalltowngirl (Mar 28, 2010)

Ok, that's the new house. I did see that one originally but wasn't sure if there was another in the trees or if this one you just described was the one you were talking about.

It looks like it sits back a ways from the road, maybe the assessors didn't see it or thought it was more fancy farm buildings.

I really like that Bing satellite image, it's easy to see all of your buildings & the pond much better than on the picture link I posted.


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

FarmBoyBill said:


> I looked again. I can see their house and garage perfectly. ALSO, behind their house, if you look at the lines in the field, You can see where I was talking about as to the boundry behind the house. *They cut the haylines in line with the angle that the line goes behind their house.*


This is why I think there's something fishy going on. Where did they get the money to build a new house? Who decided where their "boundary" was? None of this makes any sense to me at all. I'm glad you can't pay cash; your lender will protect themselves and *you*.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Nope, theres not a tree between the road and there place. The house looks like a house, and the garage looks like a 2 bay garage, darn close to the house.

As I said, It sets back E further than this house, and even back further E than the garage on this place.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I have no idea where they got the money to build their house. OR when it was built. BUT, as they then owned the whole 10, I guess it was there idea to mark the boundry wherever they pleased,


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I thought I was smart. Shoulda known better. I typed in the year 2000 and then the address hopeing that maybe it had been listed then and had a pic. Nope.


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

FarmBoyBill said:


> I have no idea where they got the money to build their house. OR when it was built. BUT, as they then owned the whole 10, I guess it was there idea to mark the boundry wherever they pleased,


Let's assume for a minute that a personal individual/family member lent them the money. To record a mortgage on a structure built on land not properly subdivided it would have to be a 2nd at best which means the new lender gets theirs AFTER the 1st note is satisfied. Has anyone done a rudimentary (should take maybe 30 minutes) title search to see if there are other notes recorded on the property? Was there ever a building permit issued for construction of the house? Very perplexing...


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Bldg permits are not a big thing here in Okieland. I imagine some counties, like Tulsa co and Okla Co have them, But other counties dont. I dont think Creek Co, where I live does, as I never got anything to put the house here im liveing in.

THE NEW LENDER, gets theres from ME. MY SIL Does title search. Thats her job. If the title aint free and clear of any leins or mortgages, either it will have to get that way, OR I WONT SIGN.


----------



## GammyAnnie (Jun 2, 2011)

katydidagain said:


> Let's assume for a minute that a personal individual/family member lent them the money. To record a mortgage on a structure built on land not properly subdivided it would have to be a 2nd at best which means the new lender gets theirs AFTER the 1st note is satisfied. Has anyone done a rudimentary (should take maybe 30 minutes) title search to see if there are other notes recorded on the property? Was there ever a building permit issued for construction of the house? Very perplexing...



They own the whole 10 acres, so why would they, at the point they built a second house, need to subdivide it?? I can go out tomorrow and start building another hired man's house, a bigger house for myself or a house for one of my children for that matter on my property as long as I have building permits and the money to do it. I don't have to subdivide anything, if I am building on MY OWN PROPERTY, I own it, I pay the taxes!

Bill has said many times, the man (son) he has been dealing with lives in that newer house with his Mother and she owns the entire property, so until they want to shave off part of it and sell it, as it seems they want to now, there would have been no reason to subdivide it since they were just building a slightly nicer home for themselves and abandoning the old house to the elements. There is nothing fishy about putting up a newer better house on your own property!

Annie


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

According to Bill the tax assessor is not aware of there being another house on THEIR property; that would seem to me that there were no permits issued. I know some places don't require any kind of permits but where I lived in MD the county could require that the structure be razed even if it were built to code; that was the punishment for breaking the rules. The property has been listed before but those have been deleted. Zillow and Trulia do not state 10 acres but have other numbers as lot size. 

Very perplexing...


----------



## GammyAnnie (Jun 2, 2011)

KDA,

Maryland and Oklahoma are two VERY different places!!

Annie


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

I'm quite aware there are differences; I said that in my post GA. I also related my knowledge about what happens in MD; I most certainly didn't say that would occur in OK. 

It really doesn't matter if OK has no building codes or standards and permits aren't required--there is another house on that 10 acres that was built by folks who:

couldn't afford to pay the note on the original structure or decided to stop paying but managed to erect another home

have listed the property before (Google and it's obvious) 

are pretending that there are less than 10 acres involved with the house Bill wants to buy

Permits or not--something is rotten in Collinsville!


----------



## GammyAnnie (Jun 2, 2011)

KDA,

I have been saying since the beginning of this house adventure of Bill's, as has Shygal, that something wasn't right, but he didn't and doesn't want to listen.

I think it is very very possible that they built another house without the county tax assessor knowing about it, heck the assessor only comes around here once every 5 years or so!

I know he likes the land, but the house is a mess, two wells with no pumps that may or may not even be plumbed to the house, possible city water, but that meter has been pulled and it will cost a bundle to put it back in, termite damage, a complete wreck of a bathroom, windows that are boarded up, sagging front side and water damage, no ceiling in the kitchen other than taped up beer boxes and a bad roof...and now who the heck knows what the deal is with the taxes and the actual land/house acreage!! I know he has his heart set on it and thinks that this is just the place for him, but I think it is more mess than Bill and his family and friends can handle, heck the bank/banks don't even know what is going on.

I am not trying to be mean to Bill, I understand he wants a bit nicer place, with running water, closer to his daughter and son, but to be perfectly blunt, he can't even afford the place he is living in now! Just the time and money he has spent tilting at this windmill of a place, with all the issue it has, is crazy!

Annie


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

FarmBoyBill said:


> Nope, theres not a tree between the road and there place. The house looks like a house, and the garage looks like a 2 bay garage, darn close to the house.
> 
> As I said, It sets back E further than this house, and even back further E than the garage on this place.



that house is VERY close to the one you want.


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

Annie, I couldn't agree more. I like Bill; I want him to have this house if it's possible. But I, like you and Shy and many others, just don't see how. I do believe in miracles...if this happens, I'll have seen one.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

U were doing so good GA.
UNTIL
U said there are termites. I have never seen a termite in 8 or 9 visits.
The wells are NOT piped to go anywhere I could see, looking down the caseing. I could see water in the upper one at around 30ft. No inside pipe in view. The lower well had water at around 40ft. No inside pipe in its caseing either.
2 windows are boarded up out of a total of a good doz or more
There is a thereabouts 3ft by 6ft area, that, I bet when we tear into it is more like 3 X 3 than another 3 right along the wall.

As Katy said, there is no other place around that area even available, Much less in my price range. I CAN NOT get more than 60 000 to put on a place REGARDLESS of condition. This is the only one around an area thats around 20 miles X 20 miles that is known about

I DO know of another place that we drove by to get to this one. No sign other than keep out. There is a neighbor to the E of it. Ill hit them up. Think they might own it. The house looked better, and smaller. The barn looked bigger, but lower down a slope. There was some flat ground, but it had grown up into small trees and sprouts. I dont like the place near as well, but as has been said, Beggers cant be choosers.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

SG I stated that the 2 houses wernt likely more than 100ft apart.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Smalltowngirl said:


> _*This is what I found under the 'more facts' link on Zillow*_;_* there's a difference in the acreage*_!
> *40810 N 4010 Rd Collinsville, OK 74021
> *40810 N 4010 Rd, Collinsville, OK 74021 - Zillow
> 
> ...


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

FarmBoyBill said:


> SG I stated that the 2 houses wernt likely more than 100ft apart.


Bill that 100 feet gets closer and closer and closer the longer you live there. That is like having a house where my barn is, that is WAY too close. I have a 75 foot extension cord and it doesnt quite reach to my barn....I can't imagine living with a house right there, I don't think you will like it either. Not at all.

And that is the least of your worries here.


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2012)

Bill, those pictures of the floor show termite damage.
This picture http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/5969623-post71.html
Go here to google images for termite damaged floors and look hard. https://www.google.com/search?q=ter...vD0AHMvez9Ag&ved=0CDsQ_AUoAQ&biw=1366&bih=667

I worked on houses my whole life. That's not just a "bad place in floor" You can fix it, no doubt, and as to whether or not there are termites there now, I don't know, But they have been, and they eat from the bottom up. There's going to be more that you don't see than that you do see. I don't think you should be afraid of it, but if you get to the point of making an offer, you might want to ask for a termite inspection and get the full report.


----------



## Smalltowngirl (Mar 28, 2010)

FarmBoyBill said:


> SG I stated that the 2 houses wernt likely more than 100ft apart.


Dang Bill, I live in a rural mobile home park and there's 70' between the mobile homes.


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

Bill, your last post made me remember a friend who actually did drive around looking for properties that were overgrown. He then researched the owner and particulars at the County courthouse; today you could probably do that online. He wrote letters to owners of those parcels he liked. He found a very nice house that way. It was never listed and the owner held the note; he paid a lawyer to draw up the contract, do the title search, secure title insurance, write the mortgage instrument and record the sale.

Just a thought...


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

yep First place we looked for up there, my DD found it when the state ws deverting traffic to fix her road, and she had to go a different direction. BUT They didnt want to sell it.


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

FarmBoyBill said:


> yep First place we looked for up there, my DD found it when the state ws deverting traffic to fix her road, and she had to go a different direction. BUT They didnt want to sell it.


My friend kept the Post Office in business in the late 70s; he wrote to many, many, many owners before even 1 answered him. He actually ended up talking to several before he found his perfect home. You're persistent--consider redirecting your energies. (I hope you left your contact information with the 1 who didn't want to sell now--they might tomorrow.)


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

You don't see termites except during the swarm. You forgot the bad roof you havent dug into the plumbing or electric yet. The place hasnt been subdivided yet, the neighbor already doesnt like you, you dont have the money to pay your mortgage now.

Did I miss anything?


----------



## Bandit (Oct 5, 2008)

Smalltowngirl said:


> Wow, I love the Birds Eye View. Thanks, I had never used Bing before.


 I stumbled across that map site when I was researching a couple of acres my late friend in maine wanted to sell Me. 
And I realized , that here in the Northeast , there Birds Eye view is Without The Leaves on the Trees . :happy:
Bandit


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

sure ya do, if there there, sooner or later. Specially when its warm or hot

Neighbor hasnt got to where he dosent like me.

I could easily pay my monthly payments NOW. But im too far behind, and I couldnt make significant payments above the monthly to ever get caught up before the contract expires.


----------



## Bandit (Oct 5, 2008)

Bill
A lot of the reality search sites are showing the house as no longer a valid # of as being sold ?
Before You spend any more time and/or money , I would consult with a real estate lawyer in the area .

http://govlisted.com/foreclosure/property/10478016-40810-N-4010-Rd-Collinsville-OK-74021


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

Bandit said:


> I stumbled across that map site when I was researching a couple of acres my late friend in maine wanted to sell Me.
> And I realized , that here in the Northeast , there Birds Eye view is Without The Leaves on the Trees . :happy:
> Bandit


same way when i bought this house. marvelous view of the lake but only in the winter time. ~Georgia


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

Ok here are some pictures of the inside of the house, not blurry and close up like Bill's........

Kitchen 










Bathroom :stars:










shower? 










Looks like quite a wave in the roof, Im guessing its over the kitchen which is why the ceiling is made of beer boxes and the floor is...scary


----------



## Dutchie (Mar 14, 2003)

katydidagain said:


> According to Bill the tax assessor is not aware of there being another house on THEIR property; that would seem to me that there were no permits issued. I know some places don't require any kind of permits but where I lived in MD the county could require that the structure be razed even if it were built to code; that was the punishment for breaking the rules. The property has been listed before but those have been deleted. Zillow and Trulia do not state 10 acres but have other numbers as lot size.
> 
> Very perplexing...


Assessors' offices in rural areas only go around checking things out every 3-4 years. No permits required.


----------



## Dutchie (Mar 14, 2003)

Terri in WV said:


> Smalltowngirl said:
> 
> 
> > _*This is what I found under the 'more facts' link on Zillow*_;_* there's a difference in the acreage*_!
> ...


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Actually Dutchie, I didn't use the word facts.

We can only go by what's presented to us. I'm glad that you have been there to guide him through this. I think all of us really do want what's best for Bill.

I wish that he would continue to look for other places, just in case this one doesn't pan out. I'm sure there are other properties available without the headaches he would have with this one.


----------

